# Topsfield, MA Show



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed. Good luck!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

good luck with the show


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Best of luck to you Rockporters._


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm so psyched that this show is so close to home, just 30-40 minutes away. Still sitting at home sipping coffee, love it!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!!!

I'm sure you will knock them to the ground with your stunning Jasper


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck at the show!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

In bocca al lupo!


----------

